# Ribblehead Station Inn



## Penny13 (Oct 21, 2016)

Stayed there this week, ate and drank with friends at the pub. When we left we popped in to empty loo a service that hasn't been a problem before ... 
A young lady rushed out and we got a big fat no, even when we explained we where customers. They are stopping it altogether. So your welcome to park and spend but not empty or use water !!! 
Another greedy pub, plus landlady stood a listened to our conversation all night not that anything out of order was said but it was rude !


----------



## spigot (Oct 21, 2016)

Penny13 said:


> Stayed there this week, ate and drank with friends at the pub. When we left we popped in to empty loo a service that hasn't been a problem before ...
> A young lady rushed out and we got a big fat no, even when we explained we where customers. They are stopping it altogether. So your welcome to park and spend but not empty or use water !!!
> Another greedy pub, plus landlady stood a listened to our conversation all night not that anything out of order was said but it was rude !



Can't imagine you saying anything rude, Penny


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 21, 2016)

Possibly because they didn't get the custom at New year 2015, and adverse comments about the charges for food at the previous new year, imo justified.


----------

